# Non Latex Bands?



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

I was just curious what a person was to do if they were allergic to latex. Are the natural gum rubber bands latex free? Just curios because when I was a medic we used latex gloves and after a while they started making my hands rashy. Not sure if the latex bands will to that, or if it was just the nature if washing hands a lot that may have caused that.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Slingster said:


> I was just curious what a person was to do if they were allergic to latex. Are the natural gum rubber bands latex free? Just curios because when I was a medic we used latex gloves and after a while they started making my hands rashy. Not sure if the latex bands will to that, or if it was just the nature if washing hands a lot that may have caused that.


I used to be really OCD about keeping my hands clean and would wash them dozens of times a day. Washing your hands a lot will definitely give you a rash. My doctor explained it to me but it has something to do with over hydration of the top layers of skin. I wish I had paid more attention.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Theraband makes latex free exercise bands. I have some of their Theraband black latex free and the stuff isn't half bad. Lasts long, slower then the regular black,but good for general plinking and target work. Give them a try!


----------

